What is driving the Ethereum price spike? - bootsdev
======
zinxq
(goes without saying, following is purely conjecture)

Bitcoin has systemic issues arising with transaction rate and block size.
Those were ignored (from a speculation standpoint) with the prospect of the
ETF. When the ETF was not approved, there's obvious downward speculation
pressure on BTC in general. Hence money was looking to leave for some portion
of owners.

Ethereum offers a potential haven in that it's well-known and has utility in
smart contracts. It's also more attractively priced to hope for a huge price
increase as Bitcoin once did.

